# Daryl Hannah bei Umwelt-Protest festgenommen



## Buterfly (25 Juni 2009)

> *Daryl Hannah bei Umwelt-Protest festgenommen*
> 
> Los Angeles (dpa) - Hollywood-Star und Umweltaktivistin Daryl Hannah (48) ist bei einer Protestaktion im US-Staat West Virginia zusammen mit knapp 30 Demonstranten festgenommen worden.
> 
> ...



Quelle gmx.de


----------

